# Helping Out Mom?



## RattyFanatic (Jan 25, 2008)

I was wondering, the babies will be 2 days old tomorrow and I wanna help Chloe feed them because seem to need it. I got kitten formula mix at the store, and so now just need to know a couple things about the actual feeding of them. Do I mix the formula normally, or do the rittens need some different type of mixing than 1 to 2 parts? And how do I know how much to feed them?


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

why do you feel the need to supplement?

this first few days or so is very important for the babies... they need to feed from the milk she offers because of the vital nutrients & antibodies necessary for their healthy start.

It might be best to let mom do her job & not offer assistance unless it is absolutely necessary.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

You should only try to feed them if its completely and utterly obvious you will lose them all if you don't. Hand-feeding tiny eepers is incredibly difficult. Every 2 hours! Then you have to stimulate them to pee/poop or they'll die from the toxins building up in their bodies. Plus you take a huge chance of them inhaling the formula and dying from aspiration. 

Let mom handle it if she's doing okay.


----------



## RattyFanatic (Jan 25, 2008)

Ok, thank you. I'll just keep an eye on the few that seem to get pushed away for now. I'll let you guys know if they get too bad. Hopefully not, though.


----------



## Magicdragon (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes, I would agree with the above posts, only feed the suppliment if you need to. My question for you is, how many were in the litter?

It is only wise to use the suppliment if one is to weak to feed with the others or compete for a feeding spot. The stronger babies usually are able to get a spot a lot easier. This can also be said about multiple litters, the older litter being the stronger of them. Just keep an eye out for one that is not getting the attention needed. I would say only worry a lot about such things when there is a littler of more then 8. Otherwise all the babies shouldn't have to compete.

About the only time you should ever HAVE to help is when the mother has abondoned one or all of the rats. Sometimes she may feel threatened and spread a few of the babies around in the cage which the suspected reason being to sacrafice a few to safe the rest from preditors.

Other virgin rats may also try to steal and kill the babies so look out for that. Females are very aggressive during and after birth and can easily feel threatened by you, the worst case scenario is total abdonment or the babies or even killing all of them. 

Other mothers may try to steal a baby to nurse herself and can cause fighting between rats although most mothers can co-exist and even share litters without problems although it is not recommended due to the fact that usually the mothers don't feed at the same time and only the stronger rats will be able to feed.

Suppliment is by far the last choice you want to pick when helping a baby feed. First choice should be the mother's milk which is by far a better choice then anything you could give them. The next choice would be another mother who is still producing milk. 

Hopefully the only time you will need to help out is when it is time to wean them. Just remember to look up when to wean them as it is unwise to wean them to early or to late. There is a short time frame in which the perfect time to wean them is.


----------



## RattyFanatic (Jan 25, 2008)

I posted in a new topic (I'm sorry about so many, but I can never find these when I need them)


----------

